# Forfait / hors forfait



## lincub

Que tal a todos!,
hehe creo que por fin volví a encontrar esta web que tiempo atrás había visto,  y vaya que me ayudo en varias cosas cuando me empezé a aventurar en el francais =), pero ya cuando me animé en preguntar algo no logré volver a encontrar este foro.

Bueno, vayamos al grano, actualmente tengo una duda con la comprensión de una frase que utiliza la palabra "_*forfait*_", y que ciertamente no logro comprender que es lo que realmente quiera siginificar esta palabra dentro de esta frase:

"_*Forfait* à l'accès de 0,08 €  pour 2 renseignements par appel._"

Y si es posible, el que me pudieran dar algunos otros ejemplos en el que se use esta palabra, ya sea con el contexto anterior u otro.

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Talant

Buenas,

Un "forfait" es un "abono" para hacer algo a un precio reducido. Así se suele hablar de "forfait" al esquiar cuando te sacas el abono que te permite usar los remontes, en vez de pagar cada vez que subes.

También hay "forfaits" para llamar por teléfono a precios reducidos o, en este caso, para conseguir información.

Saludos


----------



## muriel.m

Hola,

También el "forfait" puede referirse a un "todo incluido"
Por ejemplo ahora puedes pagar un "forfait" que te incluye la linea ADSL con las lamadas telefonicas incluidas.
Esto sigue el espiritud de lo que acaba de comentar Talant
Saludos a todos


----------



## Nys

Hola !

También se habla de "un forfait", como lo dice muriel.m "un todo incluido", para el precio que se paga en una agencia de viajes (el viaje en avión, el hotel, la comida ...) y creo que se dice "un paquete" en español.

Lincub, en tu frase "forfait" significa que el precio es único, no cambia para "l'accès".

Un saludito.


----------



## lincub

muchas gracias!, por fin pude comprender estas frases que me estaba dejando un tanto confundio =).

Creo que este no será mi ultimo post por aquí.


----------



## karinemartin

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Como traducirias Forfait de temps d'intervention (refiriendose a visitas tecnicas de vehiculos.....?
gracias


----------



## GURB

Hola
En este caso "forfait" sería "tarifa concertada".


----------



## atobar

Sí, _forfait_ es *abono*, *tarifa*; yo añadiría, para según qué casos, *crédito*


----------



## hummuh

también se puede traducir por "tarifa plana" en el sentido del todo incluido, lo puedes usar todo lo que quieras, es el mismo precio.


----------



## Chloe07

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola!!
Estoy traduciendo un presupuesto y no sé como podría traducir el término "sur devis hors forfait".
No sé si existe un equivalente en español. ¿Podría ser "extra al presupuesto"???Es una idea. Os agradezco mucha ayuda. Aunque no tengo una frase entera, espero que podais comprender el contexto.
Muchas gracis por anticipado!!!


----------



## chics

Pienso que sería algo como _bajo presupuesto, no (o fuera de) tarifa_.

Sí que tienes contexto, ¿de qué es el presupuesto? ¿qué sector? ¿a qué escala? ¿dónde está esto? ¿en el título? ¿qué lo acompaña? Los números y el listado de cosas no los darás, pero deberías poder deducir muchas cosas a partir de ello.

Los precios tarifa son fijos frente a los pvp, que pueden depender del cliente y de otras cosas. Las tarifas suelen estar en una lista o catálogo o las facilita un comercial. A veces no ves un precio sino algo así como "pedir presupuesto" y entonces te personalizan un presupuesto generalmente después de un estudio previo y teniendo en cuenta algunos factores. Podría referirse a ésto.

O "no entra en la tarifa (fija, plana), pedir presupuesto"...

Espera a otras opiniones, y analiza bien si puedes dar alguna información más.


----------



## poupounette

¿Podría tener el sentido tal vez de que no entra en la garantía? ¿que no entra en la oferta?


----------



## Tina.Irun

De acuerdo con Chics. 
Es "con (solicitud de) Presupuesto y fuera de tarifa".

Se habla de "forfait" para un precio fijo de tarifa, independientemente del consumo (contrato de conexión a internet por ejemplo).


----------



## Chloe07

Mucahs gracias a todos!!


----------



## Mai_Elbertz

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola:
Estoy tracuciendo un texto económico y no entiendo una frase... A ver si me podéis echar una mano...

"Si vous étiez soumis antérieurement au régime du forfait, vous devez encore souscrire pour l'année écoulée..."

---> _Si usted anteriormente ha estado sometido a un régimen de abandono, todavía debe firmar para el año pasado..."_

Está fatal, ¡no sé por dónde cogerla! Tengo dudas con el _soumis_ y régime _du forfait_ sobre todo. 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## GURB

Hola
En francés no le veo más sentido a "régime du forfait"que un sentido fiscal.
Te doy dos posibilidades: *si Vd. anteriormente estaba sometido al régimen de la evaluación global o al régimen del concierto económico, debe también suscribirse para..*.
Esperando te sirva, un saludo.


----------



## Mai_Elbertz

y tanto que me vale, muchas gracias


----------



## kuikailer

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola, vaya con la palabreja _forfait_; a ver si me echais una mano poruqe creo que son significados diferentes en :

" *Le transfer de et vers les rubriques financées au forfait n'est pas autorisé*"

y

"*Les coûts son élegibles sur la base d'un forfait de 7 % du montant total des coûts élegibles*"

He buscado en EUR-Lex y ni ellos mismos se aclaran, así que se lo saltan (en casos es más que admisible):

* Principio de los límites máximos para el reembolso (apartado 1).
                        * Principe des plafonds et des forfaits de remboursement (paragraphe 1).

Alguna opinioncilla?


----------



## anselmodr

Una pregunta:
No se utiliza simplemente la palabra *contrato *cuando se trata de teléfonos...
_ ¿Y tu móvil es de tarjeta o de contrato_?
¿sería posible decirlo así?


----------



## Dilsa

Exactamente, se dice así anselmodr


----------



## babelia7

Esta palabra me resulta fascinante por sus varios contextos.
Definición de la Real Academia de la Lengua:
*forfait*
(Voz fr.).
*1. *m. Contrato hecho _à_ _*forfait.*_
*à forfait.*
*1. *loc. adv. Mediante el procedimiento de comprar o vender un conjunto de cosas o servicios conviniendo anticipadamente un precio global. U. t. c. loc. adj.


----------



## atobar

_une enterpreneuse americaine de *réceptions à forfait*, laquelle devait, quelques années plus tard, s'abattre sur l'Europe._

 ¿qué tipo de actividad es?, Como traducción literal, 'Recepciones a crédito' no me suena que en español sea nada.


----------



## yserien

_À forfait. _Pour un prix fixé d'avance. _Marché, vente à forfait; traiter à forfait.  __C'est une espèce de marché à forfait, sur lequel le locataire peut perdre ou gagner, selon que le revenu réel (...) vaut moins ou vaut plus que le prix qu'il en paie_ (SAY,.
Hay varias definiciones, una de ellas podría ser la que te señalo. Un precio fijo acordado.


----------



## dicomec

Para mí, quiere decir prix fixe, sí, pero prefiero:  Recepción con un descuento, o algo parecido.


----------



## annye

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonjour à tous et Joyeux Noël:
À propos de "forfait" je viens de recevoir un message:
*"Je n'ai plus de forfait et je ne peux plus beaucoup téléphoner",*
J'imagine que ça signifie "se me ha terminado el abono de teléfono y no puedo llamar más", pero me gustaría que alguien pudiera verificar esta traducción.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## dicomec

forfait = precio especial.  ¡Feliz Navidad y Próspero Año Nuevo!


----------



## yserien

FORFAIT1, subst. masc.
 Faute grave, sortant de l'ordinaire, commise de façon audacieuse, et paraissant plus monstrueuse du fait de la qualité de son auteur. _Commettre un forfait; horrible forfait.CNRTS.
Veamos el diccionario de la RAE : __*forfait*_*.* (Voz fr.).
* 1.     * m. Contrato hecho _à_ _*forfait.*_
*à forfait.*
* 1.     * loc. adv. Mediante el procedimiento de comprar o vender un conjunto de cosas o servicios conviniendo anticipadamente un precio global. U. t. c. loc. adj.

¿Alguien puede decirme algo al respecto ?
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos ....


_


----------



## Paquita

Si lo que quieres es el sentido francés de la palabra, te puedo decir que en efecto "forfait" corresponde 
1) a un delito grave como un asesinato
2) a la compra de algo en su conjunto
3) y si juegas al fútbol o a cualquier deporte en el que debes enfrentarte con un adversario, si éste no se presenta, vencerás "par forfait" (es decir por no presentarse a quien debes vencer)


----------



## GURB

Hola
Para el primer sentido de "forfait" (crimen) me vienen a la mente dos famosos versos de Racine en Britannicus. Agripina, la madre de Nerón acaba de recordar a su hijo los servicios que le ha prestado:
_C'est le sincère aveu que je voulais vous faire.
Voilà tous *mes forfaits*; en voici le salaire._ (=ce par quoi on est récompensé). Fíjate de paso en el uso de voici/voilà.
Otros sentidos:
forfait journalier (cantidad fija)= dieta
prix à forfait= precio alzado/ concertado
travailler à forfait= trabajar a destajo
régime du forfait (impôts)= estimación objetiva singular/ régimen de la estimación global o por forfait
forfait touristique= paquete turístico
forfait d'une semaine (ski)= forfait semanal
voyage à forfait= viaje "a forfait"
être forfait (joueur)= ser baja
Si te puede ser útil...


----------



## Mandorlina

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Holá. 
Tengo que traducir al espagnol la expresión siguiente: "hors forfait". Se refiere a los abonos de móviles, y designa las llamadas u otros servicios de este tipo que no se incluyen en el abono o que sobrepasan lo autorizado.
Espero ser demasiada clara.
De antemanom gracias.


----------



## Keiria

¡Hola Mandorlina!
    Los contratos de teléfonos móviles en España son diferentes que los de Francia. Normalmente en España se paga una tarifa por minuto con un consumo mínimo. Cuanto más alto sea este consumo mínimo menor será el precio al minuto. Pero digamos que no el precio por minuto hasta llegar al consumo mínimo es el mismo que una vez sobrepasado este. Por eso no sé si tiene mucho sentido traducirlo literalmente.. En cualquier caso creo que se podría decir "el resto" o "no incluido en el contrato":

"El resto de llamadas tienen un coste de..." 
"El precio de las llamadas no incluidas en el contrato es de..."


----------



## Mandorlina

Gracias Keiria.
Es lo que pensaba: tendré que arreglármelas con una perífrasis.
Muchas gracias


----------



## trainee_girl

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour à tous!!! 

En el contexto de clases de patinaje sobre hielo, la frase "forfait tout compris, x€ pour la saison" quiere decir que todos los gastos están incluidos (en términos de matrícula, etc) o que, a parte de lo ya mencionado, también incluye acceso libre a las pistas ¿¿??

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


----------



## 7espejos

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​Buenas:

¿Alguna idea sobre cómo traducir "_Forfait Frais Administratifs_"?

La frase se encuentra de una recapitulación de gastos por los servicios prestados.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola.
Aquí tienes la explicación.
Diría, por ejemplo: Gastos administrativos acordados/convenidos...


----------



## 7espejos

¡Muchas gracias, Tina!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Tina Iglesias said:


> Hola.
> Aquí tienes la explicación.
> Diría, por ejemplo: Gastos administrativos acordados/convenidos...


Hola:
Como ya mencionado en hilos anteriores, podría utilizarse  "Gastos Administrativos *concertados*".


----------



## Clessidra

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​Hola a todos,
¿Alguien puede sugerirme una traducción para forfait en este contexto? Se trata de descripciones de aplicaciones de *** (modelo de teléfono móvil multimedia).

Pour les personnes ne disposant pas d’une option ou d’un forfait adapté aux *SMS illimités*, ce vide peut-être comblé avec l’application XXXX.

¿Qué sería, "pase, abono, paquete"?
Cualquier sugerencia será bien recibida
Gracias y saludos


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:

Yo diría un *plan* (de sms ilimitados).


----------



## Clessidra

Gracias Athos
Saludos


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=240552 
En España, podría ser contrato.


----------



## Clessidra

Gracias
Saludos


----------



## hummuh

O también, en este contexto, una *tarifa plana*.


----------



## Clessidra

También lo había pensado...


----------



## GURB

Hola
De acuerdo con hummuh. Yo tengo una *tarifa plana* en un gran operador. Pago una cuota mensual de X € y tengo derecho a llamadas indefinidas y SMS a X €.


----------



## luna3228

Hola a todos,

Tengo una duda respecto a esta expresión : "au forfait"  se dice remuneración a tanto alzado/al destajo/ por obra???

Aquí la frase : "Ce vétérinaire  s’interroge sur une généralisation possible d’une rémunération des vétérinaires au forfait, plutôt qu’à l’acte."

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## espinete59

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis très heureux de vous retrouver sur ce forum. Je suis encore en vacances et j’en profite pour préparer quelques cours pour la rentrée des classes. Je souhaiterais étudier un spot publicitaire de _Telefónica_ avec mes élèves, qui propose des forfaits à Internet mais je me retrouve bloquer avec ce mot «forfait» dont aucune traduction ne me convient vraiment, ni dans les dicos ni sur le net. Que proposez-vous pour la traduction des expressions suivantes:


_Telefónica_ propose des forfaits à Internet. [_Telefónica_ propone unos contratos de acceso a Internet].
J’ai un forfait de téléphone/téléphonique illimité. [Tengo una tarifa plana ilimitada].
Je ne peux plus appeler, je n’ai plus de forfait (voilà ce que disent les jeunes en fin de mois généralement). [Ya no puedo llamar pues me he quedado sin ¿?].
Merci d’avance pour toutes vos propositions.


----------



## supercalifragilistic

Hola espinete59

Pour ta dernière phrase, je dirais "no puedo llamar, me he quedado *sin saldo*".
tes autres traductions me paraissent correctes mais attends d'autres propositions


----------



## Etienne9127

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, estoy haciendo una traducción del francés al español sobre el cine, en un apartado donde se habla de tarifas, encontré una frase que dice *"forfait autout prix",* no sé como traducirla al español, antes de esta frase está el precio completo y el descuento, luego sigue una promoción que dice cine estudiantes y al final está la entrada libre ¿alguien me podría ayudar a encontrar una respuesta a mi duda?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Etienne9127:

Como ves, la palabra "forfait " ha sido tratada numerosas veces en contextos distintos. Y si lees este hilo desde el principio deberías encontrar la solución a tu duda.

Lo que no tiene sentido es el resto: autout prix.

¿Seguro que viene así?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Etienne9127

Así es, por eso no puedo encontrar una traducción, me parecía raro pero supuse que era una frase que desconocía, sé a lo que se refiere "forfait" pero lo demás no lo entiendo, este es el extracto donde viene esa frase:
TARIFS CINÉMA
Plein tarif : 6€
Tarif réduit : 5€
Forfait Atout Prix / Carte
CinÉtudiant : 4€
Libre Pass : accès libre


----------

